# Sand instead of eco-complete?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

So i read around and apparently the new fluval ebi substrate is more acidic and everyone just says eco-complete is just AWESOME. i was wondering if there is a sand that gives out the same type of mineral and nutritional value as eco-complete? i'm thinking of doing a redcherry and another yellow shrimp tank.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

If you ask me i would recommend Fluval substrate. my water is very clear and my cherry shrimps are very happy. water being a bit acidic is no problem for cherries and it's good if you decide to add CRS later.. just my opinion..


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with lamyfung, with the fluval substrate you can add CRS, with the eco that would cause some problems in the long run if you decide to add CRS/BKKS/PANDAs


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

eco exhausts really fast so if you're planning on doing a planted shrimp tank the fluval substrate is better!


----------

